# Quick question I7 960



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys i have had my new gaming pc running fine but theres just one question i need to ask that i am a tad worried about.

I have got my I7 960 running at 4GHz stable with liquid cooling, and i was encoding a bluray film (using 100% of my core) and my temps were reaching as high at 75 degrees am i right in saying this too warm for my CPU?

Considering my Tcase for this cpu according to intel is 67.5 degrees

Thanks,


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

67.9 degrees c is what Intel say however every cpu is different so you will find that some i7 960s will go well beyond that most overclockers will say 80 degrees c is max.

what were you using to read those temps?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Everest ultimate, evinthough i have my cpu OC'd dont you think 75 degree is decreasing my life of my cpu allot?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

A1tecice said:


> Everest ultimate, evinthough i have my cpu OC'd dont you think 75 degree is decreasing my life of my cpu allot?


always confirm temperatures with the bios because the bios is most accurate.

Any overclock reduces the life span of a cpu wether you raise the voltages or not. Personally I wouldn't want to be running at 75 degrees but your cpu has a bigger threshold than mine.

I have an e8400 running at 4GHz and my temps never get above 52 degrees c (58 in summer) and thats witha full on torture test with prime 95 for 8 hours. I have been running like this since that cpu came out so thats about 4 years.

It all depends on how confident in the quality of your whole system. I never use water cooling as I still believe fans a better the only drawback is noise.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried using air cooling?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

No i have always used Liquid cooling in my systems i build myself as i feal you get better performance out of them, and less noise.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

A1tecice said:


> No i have always used Liquid cooling in my systems i build myself as i feal you get better performance out of them, and less noise.


the only difference I have ever seen in watter cooling vs air cooling is noise and nothing else and I have built lots of systems using both.

I know someone with the exact same setup as me but he uses water cooling and he can only overclock to 3.7 whilst I can get to 4GHz I have even been to 4.3 but I didn't like my max temps at 65.


----------

